# Ovulation query!



## Molly46 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

It's my first month ttc since having a break off it last summer. For no apparent reason I'm feeling positive! I'm due to ovulate sometime now and I'm having cramps in one side that feel like mild period pains, please tell me this is normal for ovulation! It's been so long since I last tried, I'm all rusty! 

Tia


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Molly

Yes pains in one side of your abdomen could certainly mean ovulation, I can often feel it too. Are you also using ovulation sticks to check for ovulation too?


----------

